# Show me your outifits



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I have that same saddle for my work saddle


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

What an exciting thread! I wanna see what everyone wears too! That is a gorgeous shirt! For everyday riding, I wear jeans, cowboy boots, and a short sleeve or long sleeve Western shirt depending on the weather. But they are more simple, with just plaid or lines designs. 









I have only been in one show, and that was a long time ago. I don't have that shirt I wore, but I have a new show/rodeo/playday outfit I am going to wear when I get the chance.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't have pix of all my outfits, I love western because I love sparkles and bling! Here are a few...


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I love the leopard shirt!!! Very pretty boy you have too =]


----------



## Pony~Princess (Aug 22, 2007)

This what I wore when I was rodeo'ing.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

That's me about 7 years ago, my old show outfit on my old show mare heehee! I still fit in it, but for 14 - 18 I got cream chaps and some new tops... which I'll eventually use again. Everyone wore black in 14 - 18 and novice... so boring. Only us kids could get away with bright colors! 
(lol my mare looks enormous.. but I'm tiny. She did have a really round barrel though heehee)


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice pony princess! I have shirt almost just like that! I love how your horse is all decked out in pink too! my boy's color is lime green, explains my outfit, lol, now I just have to get him his xD

Awww! you were so cute Bali!!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

hee hee thanks!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

ilovestitch said:


> I was just thinking about my outfit that i ride games in and was wondering what other people outfits for pleasure or games....
> 
> i dont have any pictures of all my pieces together yet (just got a new theme) so here are pictures of my outfit pieces.....
> 
> ...


You need reins to go with all the other stuff. 

I ride basically in jeans, boots and whatever shirt the weather dictates I should wear (t-shirts, sweatshirts, long sleeved t-shirts, western shirts)

Toby has two different saddle pads so I do change his reins to match them.

Green pad










Rust, green and black pad with his reins to match


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I did actually get turquoise reins to go with my whole outfit! I have it coming in the mail! Im so excited!


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Cool! Tack up your horse and show us when you get them.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Will do! i dont have any recent photos of him anyway!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's a few.

























sorry it's a bad pic








don't mind that I'm riding in my work saddle, and that my horse is fuzzy. lol.









That's all I could be bothered to find. I have turquoise chaps but haven't found a shirt to really go great with them. Hoping to find a nice pleasure jacket.

And I just ordered a light blue Horsemanship set, that also includes a rail shirt. It should look great. I can't wait to use it.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I LVOE THE RED!!!!!Haley!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks.  It's my favorite too.


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

i am so used to seeing sierra in pink, the red is AMAZIMG!!!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Haley said:


> Thanks.  It's my favorite too.


i love it too, it looks great ! 
I especially like the shirt !


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Here's my 4-H show clothes..that's about the extent of my showing though..but some people just wear jeans, others get all dressed up.








Her head looks extremely small here, but it's just the way it was angled, i swear she's not that disproportioned..this was in her and I's "pep talk" about how important it is to stand still, which worked until our grand champion class.









Here's a few people's. Most people go very casually, and the only requirement is a long sleeved shirt with a collar.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well when I barrel race, I ride in my turquoise shirt with pink pinstripes, black bling belt, black tack, turquoise saddle pad, and pink splint boots.

When I do western pleasure, I have a turquoise shirt, red chaps with turquoise edges, a red saddle pad, black hat and black show tack.

When I do drill, I (along with my team) have a turqoise bling shirt, black pants, black bling belt and hat, black boots, and all turquoise tack.

As you can see, I LOVE turquoise Sorry I dont have a picture of my show set


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a few different outfits....
but no photos of my favorite.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow those outfits are really nice!! I think I'll have to start riding Western 

I love the blue and pink tack!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't have any of me but here are two of Brodie is his get up


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Great pictures I don't have any of me horse my horses dressed up on my computer (my external hard drive crashed)


----------

